# Sadzīves tehnika >  kā pareizi motoru ar ogļu birštēm iztīrīt ?

## Epis

Lieta tāda kad sačakarējās Philips HR1364 rokas blenderis jauda 600W un iekšā stāv mazs motors, kur statorā ir 2vi lieli pusloka patstāvīgie magnēti un rotorā tie metāla pinumi un 2vas ogļu birštes, kas savieno to rotoru ar strāvas padevi un lieta tāda kad motors neiet.
Ar testeri pārbaudīju elektroniku tur vis OK, un tad kad to motoru izjaucu tiku klāt pie oglēm tad neko īpašu tur arī neieraudzīju, bišķi ar salveti notīrīju ogles, un to rotora virsmu, par kuru ogles rīvējās (tur tā daļa visa melna) un saliku visu atpakaļ un kad pieslēdzu pie rozetes tad kādas 10 sekundes motors griezās un tad atkal apstājās, 

Kā lai īsti notīra to rotora melno, ogļu biršū nodragāto rotoru ???  cik saprotu tad tā melnā rotora virsma arī ir tā problēma dēļ kā kontakts sūdīgs ja ??

----------


## WildGun

Smalks smilšpapīrs derēs. Kaut gan izskatās, ka tev tās ogles vienkārši nodilušas.

----------


## Jon

Vari kolektoru tīrīt, apņemot to ar smalka smilšpapīra sloksnīti. Tik nodrošini, lai uz tā nepaliek abrazīvas daļiņas, kas veicinātu  pastiprinātu paša kolektora un suku dilšanu. Kad kolektors spožs, vari uzklāt kādu no spec. kontaktsmērēm. Sukas ieliec atpakaļ tieši tā, kā bija, skaties, vai piespiediens pietiekams. Ja atspere nespēj suku piespiest, maini nost. Pavēro, vai nav manāma pastiprināta dzirksteļošana, vai motorītis attīsta visu jaudu un pārāk nekarst - ja rotora sekcijā iemeties starpvijumu īsais, nāksies pārtīt vai izmest.

----------


## Epis

kāda tad ir atšķirība izskatā starp nodilušu ogli un veselu ?  vai tad tā ogle nevar dilt tik ilgi kamēr vienkārši mehāniski izkrīt ārā no tā rāmja ? man tur vēl līdz ārā krišanai ir kādi 5mm kam dilt.

nav kautkāds ķīmisks šķīdums kur varētu iemērcēt un tas palikums noietu ? savādāk grūti tikt ar smilšpapīru klāt tai vietai jo nevar rotoru ārā izņemt no tā motora   ::

----------


## Jon

... i jaici mešajut.  ::

----------


## defs

Ja 5 mm palikusi oglei,tad tas ir daudz,es domaju.To pārbauda,vai oglite vispār tiek piespiesta pie kolektora. Ieslēdzot jāskatās,vai pārāk nedzirksteļo. Ja stipri dzirksteļo,tad tiešām enkura īsais. Normals motors kalpo gadiem,tas nozīmē ,ja 10 sekundēs atkal apaug ar sodrējiem, tad varētu būt nokalpojis.Oglīte pat bez atsperes diezgan brīvi pārvietojas taja kanalā. Ja gadijuma sprūst,tad varbūt taja vietā,kur viņa atrodas ir sakrājušies visādi putekļi,kas traucē atsperītei to piespiest pie kolektora.

----------

